# Philippines Bans Loli Hentai, It includes Anime too. D:



## duo2nd (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2009/04/15/philippines-bans-loli-hentai-is-child-pornography/

#@$%!%$#%$%^$#%#$%#@%%$^%$&@#Q$$@#$#@%#$!!$#%$#%#!!!!!!
$#%$#^%$^$^$#

%$^%^%%&^%@#%$#@^%$&%$!!!


D: AH! Shi-! And I was living in the PHILIPPINES WHEN THIS COMES OUT! D:


----------



## capthavoc123 (Apr 15, 2009)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## duo2nd (Apr 15, 2009)

capthavoc123 said:


> And nothing of value was lost.



Yeah but a LOT of Philippine FA users WILL be affected greatly on this.


----------



## Whitenoise (Apr 15, 2009)

comments redacted by Irre.


----------



## duo2nd (Apr 15, 2009)

inappropriate remarks removed.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 15, 2009)

capthavoc123 said:


> And nothing of value was lost.



Hentai isn't my idea of art either, but that's not the point. Dou2nd is clearly upset about the state's intrusion into net-neutrality and censorship.

And rightly so. 

And this _could _negatively impact FA/FAF users in the Philippines.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2009)

capthavoc123 said:


> And nothing of value was lost.






OUT RAGEOUS!!!!


ç§ã¯å±±ã‚’è’å»ƒã•ã›ã‚‹....


----------



## Toaster (Apr 15, 2009)

Move to the usa. Hey it may suck over here, but at least you know your free!  >:L


----------



## Carenath (Apr 15, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Hentai isn't my idea of art either, but that's not the point. Dou2nd is clearly upset about the state's intrusion into net-neutrality and censorship.
> 
> And rightly so.
> 
> And this _could _negatively impact FA/FAF users in the Philippines.


This is already the situation in many Middle East and Asian countries... the UK has brought it in on a pseudo-voluntary basis, with only a few smaller ISPs actively refusing to censor or block access to the internet. Australia wants to bring this in, curtesy of one (dumbass) Steven Conroy, Christian Crusader who feels its required because parents are too dumb to monitor what their children do online.
Also, any ISP that throttles one protocol over another (e.g. heavily throttling BitTorrent) violates net-neutrality principles... something many ISPs in North America are doing on a regular basis.

TL;DR.. Throttling and Censoring internet access is evil.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2009)

Start Pirating.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 16, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Start Pirating.



Its not so much a question piracy, the discussion of which is forbidden at FAF.  (although its legal in Canada, so I have to watch what I say, any unintended hypocrisy is my fault.)

Its really a question of network neutrality and ways and means to avoid or circumvent state sponsored censorship of the net.

The list of so-called "free" countries that are adopting these types of internet filtering schemes is alarming.  And its going to create two classes of internet citizen too.  Those that can get to the "free" net and those that can't.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 16, 2009)

How dare the Philippines disallow people looking at drawings of naked children.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> How dare the Philippines disallow people looking at drawings of naked children.



You're really starting to get my goat, mister.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You're really starting to get my goat, mister.




What, why?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> What, why?



You know exactly why.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 16, 2009)

Dude, we're talking about our Philippine government, who sucks at enforcing even the simplest law.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> How dare the Philippines disallow people looking at drawings of naked children.



As as a sovereign nation, the Philippines is allowed to do pretty much what it wants; the people elected the government to act as their proxy and govern the nation.  Its the implementation of that law that is suspect.

If the law criminalized possession that's one thing.   But the law (or at least that article) is vague on transport and distribution.  Could an Philippine ISP be prosecuted for allowing illegal (legal elsewhere) traffic to transit its network on its path from point A to point B?


----------



## Toaster (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a feeling, if the net ever becomes too wide-spread non-free, there will be alot more hackers/crackers (grey,black,and white hat) steping in with their own actions


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 16, 2009)

Ornias said:


> I have a feeling, if the net ever becomes too wide-spread non-free, there will be alot more hackers/crackers (grey,black,and white hat) steping in with their own actions



And your linux will be the first victim.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 16, 2009)

And ediskrad art is banned in Australia. 

Ticks me off, but thankfully it hasn't infected the US yet.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 16, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Its really a question of network neutrality and ways and means to avoid or circumvent state sponsored censorship of the net.
> 
> The list of so-called "free" countries that are adopting these types of internet filtering schemes is alarming.  And its going to create two classes of internet citizen too.  Those that can get to the "free" net and those that can't.


Hence my earlier post.

Agreed.. and what irks me the most is how they sneak it in under the guise of something that most people can be persuaded to agree on. It is like Hitler's rise to power all over again... get the people so scared and worried about 'innocent children' or 'terrorists' and they can ride roughshod over your freedoms to obtain their personal goals. Controling people through fear is nothing new. If you dont strike back.. and defend the freedom of the internet in these countries, they're might be no one to help you when it becomes a more global phenomenon.


----------



## duo2nd (Apr 18, 2009)

That....would be scary..


----------



## Lukar (Apr 19, 2009)

Hentai is child pornography?

_Hentai is child pornography?_

*Hentai is child pornography?*

I'm not even going to ask the guys who decided this what art they looked at.


----------

